# Puppy pebble eating



## Goldbeau (Mar 29, 2008)

My puppy REALLY wants to eat the pebbles in our dog run. Do dogs usually like to eat pebbles? Is it dangerous if they swallow a few? I have been taking him to another "spot" because I'm afraid it will make him sick! He swallowed a few small ones before I could get them out of his mouth. He looks at the dog run like it's a big bowl of delicious dog food! :doh:


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Yup, my dogs like them too. Strange isn't it. I guess they will eat just about anything. I don't think a few will hurt them, but you are smart to just try to avoid them if you can.


----------



## Daisy n Me (May 17, 2007)

Oh the puppy pebble/rock/anything on the ground eating days! I think Daisy's probably swallowed a ton of pebbles and it never hurt her, but like already said, avoiding them is probably always good if you can!


----------



## RileyStar (Mar 24, 2008)

Riley did that for a few weeks when we first brought her home. I just kept getting them out of her mouth, and threw them aside and said "Yucky!" it took a week or two of following her around nonstop but now she doesn't mess with pebbles or rocks. Sometimes she will pick them up but then spits them out when I say Yucky! It works well for other things while we're on our walk, like other dog's poopies, trash etc... I would just try to train him that those pebbles aren't food! Mostly small pebbles will pass, but for a small pup it might cause an obstruction. Just make sure he's pooping normally. Good luck with the new pup he looks beautiful!


----------



## Goldbeau (Mar 29, 2008)

Thank you all!  I've been trying to keep him from eating things outside. Seems like he will eat anything. Mud, leaves, etc. Yuck is right! I've learned how to walk hunched over.....


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Do your best to replace her rock, dirt and leaf eating with other things like bones and toys caise sometimes they don't grow out of it. There was quite a famous bitch here that was known as a rock eater. She had swallowed them and needed surgery twice the 2rd time she ate rocks she was put down. So yes it can lead to more serious problem. So if you try to catch ot now hopefully it will save you from later problems. BTW a few of the offspring she produced are rock eaters as well LOL.


----------



## Goldbeau (Mar 29, 2008)

Ash said:


> Do your best to replace her rock, dirt and leaf eating with other things like bones and toys caise sometimes they don't grow out of it. There was quite a famous bitch here that was known as a rock eater. She had swallowed them and needed surgery twice the 2rd time she ate rocks she was put down. So yes it can lead to more serious problem. So if you try to catch ot now hopefully it will save you from later problems. BTW a few of the offspring she produced are rock eaters as well LOL.


 
Wow, that poor dog (and owner!) We're going to really try to train him not to eat pebbles - Anything we can to keep him healthy.


----------



## newpenny (Jan 21, 2008)

So nice to read my Penny isn't the only rock lover. She holds them in her mouth like it's candy. We're working on drop it and leave it in puppy class, so it's getting a bit better.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

We are continually combing our yard to remove anything like pebbles that they may eat. When we first brought the girls home, we cleaned out all the planters that had the decorative lava rock and later even removed the shredded bark mulch in the flower beds. And now, I always ream out Cody's mouth before he comes in...... no rocks lately but lots of sticks. The golden girls are much better with just a "drop it". If I were you and suspected that some pebbles had been eaten, I'd be checking poos for a while to make sure they pass.


----------

